# The Virtual Equestrian Games



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

When is the closing date?


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I am totally staying tuned for this...though I don't have any pictures.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Showjumping


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

What about Western Pleasure, Horsemanship, and speed events (ie: key hole, pole bending, barrels, etc)?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Its just for the WEG. It's only the events they include at the WEG. I'm not a big picture person, but I'll try and get some reining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

The first 3 are of showjumping.
The second 3 are of Eventing.

Hope you like them. You are a great host Speedy! You think of the best ideas!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

good start people and thank you HorseRLife


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a suggestion/request. Can we just post a video?

And if everyone has a country of origin, will there be team placements too? That would be cool


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

My friend showing My horse Twinkie
*Reining*
























​


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I'm subbing. :]


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HOW FUN!  Ok I'm entering EVENTING!

*Dressage:*









*Stadium jumping:*









*Cross country jumping:*


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

*Showjumping*


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I have a suggestion/request. Can we just post a video?
> 
> And if everyone has a country of origin, will there be team placements too? That would be cool


yes by all means enter a video if you want!

and i dont know about the team thing... although that will be a good idea  I will see at the end hoe many countries I have entries from.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats all right Speedy when this is finished what will you think of next?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha i dont know yet


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe instead of classing the teams by country, group them by state or province. 'Cause a lot of HF users are from North America.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll try dressage:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm entering dressage.






and there's more vids on my channel at YouTube - DressageLeggy's Channel

And I'll enter on the Swedish team because my horse is a Swedish Warmblood


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

great keep em coming!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm entering dressage for Australia on WhoIsJoeStarr =]


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

This will end on the same day as the WEGs, 10th oct x


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll enter dressage, for Canada!
I suppose this horse is schooling first level?




 
More at DTM.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Any more entries?? The WEG closing ceremonies are probably finished by now!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

showjumping - england


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok, if you want to enter do so now! this finishes tomorrow!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Bump???


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

judging in progress, sorry forgot to mention that!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Next time I suggest more notice?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

what? well i did say 4 days ago...

sorry im at uni


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I mean it's a great idea.. I just think if you announce that you will be holding a Virtual WEG a few months before, more people can get photos, including myself


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Eliz said:


> I mean it's a great idea.. I just think if you announce that you will be holding a Virtual WEG a few months before, more people can get photos, including myself


You don't need to take special, new photos. I just use the same ones over and over again lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol oh good I'm not the only one who does that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha well I guess there's that, unless you don't have any of that discipline


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It was supposed to end, but as soon as I find out how to save files from a disk I'd like to enter reining, if it's not too late!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok, so it reopens! post more pictures if you want.

this will end at the end of this month x


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone know how to save a video file from a DVD to my computer? I've tried everything and can't get it to work


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Anyone know how to save a video file from a DVD to my computer? I've tried everything and can't get it to work


Depending on how large the file is, you may be able to convert it...if you google *Prism Video Converter* that's a good one to use, and it's a free download. You can convert to something more computer-friendly like .mp4 or .mov


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

keep em coming


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok, last call for any entries. any more? or anyone want to enter but haven't got their photos yet? let me know!


----------

